# Weekly competition 2011-05



## Mike Hughey (Jan 28, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R U2 F2 U R2 F' R F
*2. *F U2 F U' R U R' U2 F'
*3. *U2 F2 U F' U F2 U2 R' F' U'
*4. *U' R F2 U F2 R' F
*5. *R2 U R2 U' R' F2 U' F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 B U2 B2 U' B2 D' B' F' D R2 B L2 B' L D R'
*2. *B2 D U L' D' U' B L' B R2 F D2 B D U2 R2 B2 R'
*3. *L U' F2 U2 B2 U' F' L' U' B' U' B' U' R2 U R2 F2 U
*4. *U R2 U2 B F L2 B2 R B2 F U2 R2 U L U2 F2 D2 U
*5. *D' L2 R' B' D' B' D U F L2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 L U

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 L2 D2 Uw U2 Fw' U' F' D' U2 R' Fw' Rw2 Fw' F' R2 B2 Fw U2 L R' Uw2 Fw2 L2 D2 Uw' U2 B' L2 B' Fw' D2 Uw R D' L' Rw D B R
*2. *R' D Fw F U2 Rw Uw Rw' R F2 Uw2 Rw D2 B' F D2 Rw2 F2 D Uw U2 R2 Uw U2 B' Fw2 Rw' R' B2 F' D2 U B' L' R2 Uw2 Fw' Rw B' L2
*3. *Rw' D' L B2 F' D R2 B2 D Fw' D' B' Fw' U Fw U' Rw F R' D' U B' L2 Fw L2 Fw' L Fw2 L' R' F2 Uw2 Fw' R U B' L R' F' Rw2
*4. *B Rw2 D' U B2 F Rw Uw2 U2 R' U F2 Rw' D2 L R2 F' D' Uw Fw' Uw R D2 B Fw D2 U B' Fw Rw U' B' L D L' Rw' R2 Fw Rw R
*5. *L' R' Fw' F2 Uw' U Rw2 R D Uw2 L' B2 U L' R' U B' L B Uw F' U2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 R Uw Rw2 U F' Rw' R U F' Rw' R' Uw2 F

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw' Uw2 Lw Fw U' Fw U' Bw' Fw' Uw' Bw Dw U' L B2 Lw2 Fw' Rw2 D' Dw Uw' U' B2 Uw' Lw Rw R Bw2 Rw' Fw2 D' Bw' L' Lw' D2 U B2 Dw U2 Fw' Dw' Lw' D' Lw' Rw' F2 Lw B2 D Uw2 L2 Uw Fw2 L Rw' Bw D2 L' Uw Bw'
*2. *R Dw Lw Rw' F R' U Fw' U2 L2 B' Lw' B2 D2 L Rw' F Lw' R' B' F' U Lw Bw2 Rw' D2 B' Bw' F R U2 Bw2 D' Rw B Bw' F2 D' Dw' Uw2 U' B' Bw Fw Rw B' Bw' L' R' F' R D2 Bw2 Fw' R2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw L' F'
*3. *L' R2 Fw' F2 U Rw' R' B L2 Rw2 D2 L Lw' F Dw2 L' Fw' F Lw2 Bw L2 Lw' Rw2 Dw' U Rw' Dw' Lw B' L' Rw' R2 D2 Dw' Lw2 R Bw2 R Fw F2 Lw F D' Uw' R2 D' Fw Uw' F2 Lw Rw2 R' Uw' R' Bw2 Fw Dw' B' Dw2 U'
*4. *B2 Fw2 F Uw' B2 Uw2 Fw2 D R2 D B' Bw2 U Bw2 F D2 B' Bw' Dw Uw' Lw2 Bw2 Fw' Lw2 D F2 Dw2 Lw' Bw' F2 D' F Uw' U' B2 Lw Rw B R' B F Dw2 U' F2 Rw' B2 Fw' D B Lw U Rw Dw' Uw R' Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 D2 Dw2
*5. *Lw2 B' Bw' U' Lw2 Uw' U' Lw2 Fw2 U2 B2 Dw2 Uw B2 R' Bw' Rw' Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 R' Bw' L' R2 D Fw L Dw2 B2 Bw Fw U Rw B2 Lw2 F' R Fw' F' Uw2 B Uw' B2 D2 Fw' R Fw' Lw2 Bw2 L2 B D2 B' Bw' F' D2 F Uw2 R U

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F2 F U' R' 2D 2F F' D' U' 3F' D 3U2 L' 2L' 2F' 2U 2B D 3U' U2 R' U F2 L2 2L 2B2 3F 2F' D 2L F2 3R2 2D 2B' 3F F 2U 2F F2 L' 3F2 D' 3F2 2D' 2L D2 2D2 2U2 B 2D2 L' 3R 2R D' 3R' B 2F2 F2 D' B' U' L 2R' 2F2 2D' 2U U2 F' 3U2 2U' F 2L D 3U R' 2U' U2 L 2L 3R
*2. *D 2D2 3U U L2 B D' U R D' 3U2 2L' B2 2B F2 2D2 L D2 2B2 L F2 3U' 2F F2 2U' 3R 2R R 2F2 2U' 2L 2D' 2U2 2F 2U' 3F' L' R2 B' R2 B2 R' U2 2L2 F' D 3F' 2D2 3F' 3U' B 2R' 3U2 2U' B D' 2D2 3F' 2F' L2 2R 2B 2F 3U2 2B' 2L 2D 3U2 2U 3R' U F' R 2D2 3U2 U2 B' 2D2 3U2 L2
*3. *R2 3U' 2U U 2B2 2D2 3U' 2B2 D 2D U' L2 R' 3U 2U2 3R2 F2 2L 2B2 D 2D2 3U L' 2U L2 R' 2F2 D2 F 2L 2B F2 2R B2 2F2 L 3U2 L2 2B 3F 2D' U 3F R2 3F2 2F' L2 2L' R' 2F U2 F2 R B' 2L 2D2 2B2 2D2 2B' D' 2U 2L' R2 D 2L 2R' 2F2 3U' B2 3R 2D' R2 3F 2F D2 2F' 2U2 R B 2B'
*4. *L' 3U2 L 2L2 B2 3R' U' 2L2 3U2 2U2 L F' U2 2L 2B 2R 2F' F D' 2R R' B' 2F R 3U2 3F' F 2R2 B2 2F D 2D2 2F2 2D2 2B L2 2L' F' 2L 2R' 2F' D2 3F 2L2 D 2F 2U F' D' L R 3F' F2 2U' 2L2 2F2 U2 2R2 B 2B2 2F D' 2R2 R' 3F' D 2U' B2 2B D2 3R R2 2D L2 R2 2D2 2U 2B' 3R' 2B'
*5. *2L2 R2 U2 2L' 2U2 F 2L2 R 2B2 D2 F' D2 2B' 2D2 L' R' 3F D U F' 2D 3R B' L2 2L2 3R2 D2 2D2 3R' 2F' F' L' 2L R2 2D' 2B' 2R' 2B 2F 2D' 2B2 D2 3F 2L2 D' U 2R2 3U 2B2 F' L' 2L2 2D 2U 2R B 2R2 B D' 2U' L' U2 3R D B2 2L2 B2 3R 2R2 R2 2B2 3R' 2R 2U B2 D2 U2 B' U 3R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *L B F2 2L2 2B2 3F2 R2 D2 3F 2R' U 2B F' D' R2 3D2 2F' 3L2 R F 2L' 3D 2R' 3U2 3B' 3F F D 3R U 3L' R F 3U' B 3B2 3D' 3F 2R' R2 D' 2U2 2B2 F D' 3L 2R' D2 3R 2B2 3R' R 2D2 U' 2F' 2U L2 3L' 3U' 3L' F2 D2 3D' 3B' 2D 3U2 3R 2D2 L' 2L 3R 3D' B2 R' 2U2 L' R 3F2 L2 U2 2B 3F' L2 3L2 3R2 3F' 2L 2R2 B 2B2 2U 3R' 2R 2U2 3L 2B' 2D' U 2L' U
*2. *3F' 3L2 R2 B2 2F2 F' L' R' 3B F' L2 F D2 2B2 3F2 L2 3L 2B F' 2D 2F D' 3F' 2R2 3U' 2L' 3R 3U' 2U' U2 L2 2F2 3L 2R2 3D' U R2 2B 3B F U2 2L' 2U' L 3F 2F2 3L2 3U 2B2 2D2 3R2 U' 3B2 3U2 2B' 3F 3D' L 3B2 L2 3L2 3B2 2D' L2 3U' U R2 F2 2D2 3U B' 2D2 2R' 2D' 2L 3L 2B' D2 U2 B' 2B' 3B2 3F' L' 3L' 2F2 2D' 3F' 2R 3D2 2B2 2L2 R2 U 2F' R 2B 3B' 3U 2U
*3. *3D2 3L' 2D 2B F D2 2F' F' 3R 3F D' 3D2 3R 2U2 L R2 B 2B' 3B' 3F2 2D 3D' U2 3B L 2L2 3R 2D 2L' R2 3U L 2L' 3R 2R 3U 2R2 3U2 L 2L' R 2B F 2R' B 2B' 2F2 2U 2L' 2R' D2 3L 3F 2D' 3U R2 F D2 2F D B' D' 2R' R' 3F' 3U 2R F2 D' 2L' 3B' 3F' 3L2 2R2 3D' 2U 2R 2D' B 3B2 2F 2R B2 2B2 3U 2L2 2R' R 3U' B' F2 2D 2F2 U2 3L2 R' B 3B2 2F2 D2
*4. *3R2 2U2 2F' F 3L2 2U' 3F F 2D' 2B 2L' 3L F 2L' 3R 3B 2U 2R2 B 3D 2U2 R' 2F 3U F' 2L2 R' U 3L F R' 3U 3F2 L' F R 2F' 2L 2B2 3F2 D U R2 D F' U2 3R2 2D2 R 2B' 3R' 3U' 2B 2F2 2R2 R U2 L 2B2 D2 2U B2 2B 2U' 3L' 3R F' 3R' 2D' R' 3U' 2L 2R D 3U' 3L2 B 2F2 3U2 2L2 3B 2D' 2F' D2 L 3F D2 3U' U' 2F2 L' 3L2 D2 3D' 3L2 2U2 F L2 2L 3B
*5. *3F' F' 2U L 2R' 3F 2R' 3B2 U 2R' R2 2F' 2R 3D 2L2 D 3R2 B 2B 2U 2L2 U2 2B2 3U2 3F2 F' D' 3B' R2 2B' 2F' L2 2L2 3U2 3L 3R F2 2L 3F2 F D L2 B' 3F F2 2D U2 L 2L 3L' 2R U 3B2 2F2 F2 2L' R D U' 2F F2 U R2 F 3D 2F' 2R' B F2 3R' 2R2 2B 3L' 3R 2R 3F' 3U2 2B 2L' U2 3R' 2R R' 2B D2 2B' L2 3R 2R 2B2 2U' B 2L 2U F2 R' 2D2 2R R' 3U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U F2 U' R2 F U2 F' U
*2. *U F' R' F U' F2 U' F2 R U2
*3. *R2 F' R' F' U2 R U R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R D F' R' B R' D2 R' D2 U R2 U
*2. *B F R' U L D2 F R2 U L B' L B2 L F D2 F U
*3. *F' L' U' R D U F2 D2 B U F2 U2 L' D' F D' U' B'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 L B2 F' D F' R' F' Rw Fw2 D' Fw' R' D' L R Fw' R B' Uw' U' Fw' D2 Uw' U' F2 U' B2 D Uw' L2 Uw2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' U2 R'
*2. *D2 U Rw2 B' D2 L D' F D2 R B' Rw' R F D2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 R Uw L2 R2 D' Uw2 B2 Uw2 F' Rw' F' L Rw R2 B' F L U2 R2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2
*3. *D B' Fw' Rw R U' Fw R D2 Fw' R U B2 Fw2 U L' D2 U' Fw2 F' U2 B2 U2 Fw U2 L2 R2 F2 Rw D' Uw' F' U' L D Fw2 U2 R U2 R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U B F' Uw Lw' Rw' F D' B' U2 L B2 D' R2 F' Uw' R2 B' F2 R' Bw2 L2 R B F' U Bw2 Lw2 Rw D Dw2 U2 Bw2 Uw' L2 Uw2 B2 Bw2 F' Uw Bw Dw2 Rw' Dw Lw2 Uw' L U2 Bw F Dw Fw' L Dw2 Rw Uw U' Rw B Bw2
*2. *B' D U B' D2 Lw' Dw Uw R Fw' D' Lw2 Fw2 L' Lw D2 Dw Uw2 U2 Fw2 F2 Lw Dw2 F D Uw R2 Dw' F Rw' D2 R' D Dw Uw2 U Rw Bw' F' D' U Fw2 F2 Dw2 Fw D2 B F' U R' Uw2 Lw2 B2 Uw' U F' L D2 Uw' Bw
*3. *F' Dw2 Rw B Uw2 R2 Bw' U2 Bw2 L' Lw' R2 Uw' Bw Rw' R2 F L2 Lw B' L' R' B2 Rw Dw Lw' R F Lw2 F Lw2 Fw' D' Dw' L D' Uw' Lw' Bw U' Rw Bw' F2 Rw2 B2 F' D' U' F' Dw' U' L Lw' R2 Bw' Rw2 Bw Fw2 Rw' R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R' 2B' D2 3U2 U 3R' 2D2 U2 R' U R2 D' 2L2 2R' 3U 2F 2R' D2 2L' 2R' B' L R F' 2D' 3U 2R 3F' U F 2D' L' 2L2 F 2L' 2B2 2F' R' 2U' R' D' 2L2 2D2 3F' 2D2 L R' 2F2 F 2D 3R' D 2D2 3U' 2U R2 2U L2 3R' 2R 3U' R B' 3U2 3R2 2R R D2 B2 2F2 3U' 2U2 2B U2 L B2 F' 2D' 2B 3U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L' U2 L 2R2 2D' 2F' 2L 3D' 3U2 U 2F 2D2 2U' 3B 2D2 2B L' F 2L 3L 2F 3U' R2 B' 3U 3R2 F2 2L' D 2D 3U L 3U' 3R' 2D 2L2 2F 3D' F2 D 3D B' F2 L 2B' F' D 3D' B' 3F F2 3U2 L 2B' 3B' 3F' 3D F' 2D' U' B' 2B 2L' 2U2 U' B' 2B2 3F2 2F2 F' U' 3L' 3F' 2L2 3F' 3L2 D' 2D' B 2D2 2U 3B2 U R' D' 3B D 3B2 2L2 3F F' 3R' R' 3B' 2U2 2R U B' 2B2 3R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D L' U2 F2 L D' U B D' L F L F U' F' D U2 R
*2. *D' B' F2 L B D2 F2 D' B' R2 D B L' D' F U' B'
*3. *R D2 R D F' R U L' D' F U2 F D2 F2 L' U2 R2 U
*4. *D' F D' L' B F U2 L' D U2 F' D' B R2 D2 R D
*5. *R U' F U2 F2 D' U' B' L2 R D L2 B2 D R2 F2 U' L
*6. *D' B2 D' B2 R' U' F' L2 F' R' F' R2 U' F R U2 L'
*7. *D2 F D' B U2 L' B D' R B2 F' R' B2 L U' L F R
*8. *B' D' F2 R2 D' B U R B2 D2 U B L2 R2 F2 L' D F'
*9. *B D2 F2 U' B L' U' R' B2 F2 U' B2 L' R' U' F U
*10. *L' B2 L' F U F2 U' L F' L' F' U' L U2 F' R' U
*11. *D2 F2 R D B2 U2 L D L F U2 B2 D L' B' U' F D2
*12. *F' D2 L' F' R B F2 D R' F' U L' F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2
*13. *R B2 D' B D2 B F' R' F D F' R2 U B' R' U2 B U2
*14. *L U2 L2 R' D2 U L2 U2 F2 U' L' F' L' R' D2 L' D' U'
*15. *U' F D' R' U F2 U2 L2 F2 D U2 F' U' B' D' U2 L U2
*16. *L U' F2 L D2 U2 L R' U B2 F R2 U2 R U' R D2 U
*17. *D2 U' B D F2 L' F R2 D B D' L' B U2 B2 F U' R2
*18. *B R D B2 D2 B D' F' L' R' U R B2 L' F' D' B2 U2
*19. *U' B F' D B' L R B L' R B2 U F D2 B2 R2 D' F
*20. *U2 B2 L D B F D' L' B' D F R' D2 L2 D B U' L'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' B D2 L2 U' L' B2 L D2 L D2 U R' B F' U2 L U'
*2. *D2 F' L F2 R' F' U' R' D L B U2 R2 F2 R' U' B2 D
*3. *B' F' R B' D' B' U F' L B F U' F' R2 B2 L2 D U2
*4. *U B' D L2 F2 R' U2 R2 D' U2 B' U' B' F2 L B U'
*5. *R2 U2 B' D B2 F2 R2 U B' D L2 U' L2 U F2 L D' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U L2 F L F U2 L' B2 D' L D2 F2 R' U2 L D F
*2. *U L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D F D F' U2 F' D' L R2 U' F2 R' U'
*3. *F' L' D F D' L' U' B2 U2 L2 B U F' U2 R U F2
*4. *L' F2 D' U' L2 F2 L U2 F' R D' U2 B2 L D' L2 R' F
*5. *F D2 R' D L' D B U' L U' L2 D2 U L D F R U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R U2 F' U2 R' U L' B D F2 D L2 U' F' U2 L2 B2 R2 U'
*2. *L D' L' U B2 R2 B D B2 F' L2 F' D' U2 B2 L' F2 R2
*3. *B' R' B R' B2 F L R' F R2 B D' U2 L' D' B L2 U2
*4. *D B' F2 R' U2 L' U F2 U2 R B2 R' B2 D L' D' F'
*5. *D' F' U' F' R D' L2 F' U' B2 L' R2 U' B D U F2 R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R B' U' F D2 L R U2 F D B L' F2 U F D L' U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F2 U2 R U R' U F R'
*3. *L D L2 B2 R D' B' L' B L' U B2 F U2 B R F
*4. *Rw F2 L' Uw Rw R' B2 Rw2 Uw' R2 U' R U2 F' Uw Rw' U2 R' D2 Rw Uw R' D F' D' Uw U Fw L Rw B' D' Uw2 U2 Fw2 D' Uw2 U' L B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R2 U' R' U F2 U F R'
*3. *L2 F2 L2 U' F2 L' R D F' R' U R U2 L' B U2 F' D
*4. *L' B Uw2 F2 D' U' Fw2 R2 U2 Rw' F2 Uw' Rw' F' Rw B2 L R2 B' Uw Fw D U B Fw D' U2 Fw D F2 D2 U' R' Uw' F' D' Rw2 R B2 L'
*5. *Bw Uw B2 Uw Fw D' U Lw2 Rw R' Uw2 Lw Rw R2 Dw2 B2 U' L2 Dw2 L' U2 Bw2 F U L' Lw2 Rw D U2 Rw F2 D Dw' Uw U2 Bw L Lw R' Uw2 Rw' Bw2 R2 Dw F2 U' L2 D2 Fw' R' Uw2 Fw' D' R2 Bw' Dw2 U2 B2 Uw R

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=1,d=1 / ddUU u=-2,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-3 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=2,d=-3 / ddUU u=1,d=4 / UdUd u=1,d=-1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-3 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=-4 / dUdU u=2,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=-3 / UdUd u=-4,d=-5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=5 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=-2 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=5,d=-1 / UdUd u=-1,d=2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=0 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=-4 / dUdU u=6,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=6 / dUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' R L' R' L' R U' B' r'
*2. *U B U B' L' R' L b u'
*3. *U' B' R U' B L' U' L' l' r' b u'
*4. *R U' B R U' R L B' l' b
*5. *U' L B' U' L B R L' U r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) (0,-2) (3,0) (0,2) (6,4) (2,0) (6,0) (-3,2) (6,3) (4,3) (-3,4) (0,2) (0,4) (0,2) (-3,0) (4,5) (6,3) (0,0)
*2. *(0,6) (-3,6) (2,0) (0,4) (0,5) (0,2) (0,4) (6,3) (2,4) (0,3) (-1,0) (-1,0) (0,3) (6,1) (6,2) (0,4) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,0)
*3. *(4,-1) (0,6) (0,3) (-1,3) (0,1) (-3,0) (3,3) (0,2) (-2,1) (-1,0) (-3,0) (0,5) (4,0) (3,0) (-2,0) (-4,0) (4,0) (-2,0)
*4. *(-5,3) (2,-3) (0,3) (-5,2) (-2,2) (-2,0) (1,0) (-1,4) (6,3) (1,4) (6,2) (3,1) (-4,1) (-2,4) (-4,0) (0,0)
*5. *(-2,0) (2,-4) (1,3) (6,3) (0,3) (6,2) (2,4) (2,0) (-4,0) (6,0) (4,0) (0,3) (6,0) (0,2) (2,4) (-3,0) (0,2)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L' F B' L' B F' L R' B L' R F' L B L F L B F' B L R F B
*2. *B' R' B F L F L' F L R' F' L B F' L' F B' R F B' R F R' F' L'
*3. *B R' L B' F' B' L' F B' L R' B R' B F' R' F' L B' F R B F L B
*4. *L B L B R L' F' B L' F' L' B L B' L' R B F' L' R B' F B' F R'
*5. *L R F' B F L' B R L' B R B' L' R B' R' B' R' F' R' B' L' F' L' R


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 29, 2011)

*2x2:* (5.72), 5.06, 5.06, (3.53), 4.56 = 4.89
*3x3:* 14.53, (12.52), 14.78, 13.11, (15.97) = 14.14
*4x4:* 1:05.09, (1:14.63), 1:07.30, 1:04.40, (1:02.63) = 1:05.60
*5x5:* 2:06.75, 1:58.68, (2:18.09), (1:57.06), 1:58.69 = 2:01.37
*6x6:* (3:59.91), 4:27.28, 4:16.02, (4:50.50), 4:01.15 = 4:14.82
*7x7:* (7:30.11), 7:24.25, 6:33.19, 7:11.08, (6:20.30) = 7:02.84 terrible...

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 54.25, DNF = 54.25
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*4x4 BLD:* DNF [10:18 3 wings], DNF [11:58 quarter turn], DNF [9:09, way off] = DNF
*5x5 BLD:* DNF [20:34 6 midges...wow. that was dumb.], DNS, DNS = DNF

*3x3 OH:* 35.15, 32.18, (38.30), 36.94, (28.52) = 34.76
*3x3 MTS:* (2:50.58), (1:00.47), 1:06.58, 1:46.36, 1:48.80 = 1:33.91 ew
*3x3 FM:* 31
*2x2-4x4:* 4:38.88
*2x2-5x5:* 3:34.83

*Magic:* (2.50), 1.46, 1.31, (1.30), 1.56 = 1.44
*Master Magic:* 7.86, 6.69, (6.09), (14.28), 8.08 = 7.54
*Clock:* 10.68, (9.86), (11.66), 10.88, 11.28 = 10.95
*Megaminx:* 2:29.41, (2:13.94), (2:40.68), 2:32.84, 2:22.09 = 2:28.11
*Pyraminx:* 10.86, (6.05), (13.06), 10.93, 9.27 = 10.35
*Square-1:* 39.69, 33.88, 39.66, (33.72), (42.13) = 36.74
*Skewb:* 28.00, 25.25, 26.46, (32.02), (25.19) = 26.57

Fewest Moves:
Scramble: R B' U' F D2 L R U2 F D B L' F2 U F D L' U2
Solution: L B' D' F' U2 F2 U F' U2 L2 F U2 F' U2 F' L2 F2 U F' U' R' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F L' B
Double NISS solution. First use regular scramble, L B' D' (3) is a 2x2x1.
Inverse scramble with premove D B L':
2x2x2: B' L (2|5)
2x2x3: F' U F2 U2 R (5|10)
F2L minus pair: R U R2 F2 R (4|14)
Now go back to regular scramble with premoves R' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F L' B, and OOH THAT PAIR IS CONNECTED:
fix stuff: L B' D' (3|14)
F2L: F' U2 F (3|17)
ZBLL: F U F' U2 L2 F U2 F' U2 F' L2 F2 U F' U' (14|31)

I hate using ZBLL in FMC. Makes me feel dirty. Anyone have a better idea of what to do from the 14-move triple xcross with oriented edges and a connected pair? I tried to get to an insertion, no luck.

<3 NISS


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 29, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.86 4.55 5.98 (6.36) (4.22) => 5.13

*3x3:* 15.65 14.92 (12.72) (17.90) 12.83 => 14.47
Comment: U(a)-perms on the last three 

*4x4:* 1:03.37 (56.97) 1:05.49 1:06.62 (1:08.03) => 1:05.16

*5x5:* 2:41.56 2:44.23 (2:50.01) (2:40.02) 2:46.82 => 2:44.20

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 19.57 => 19.57

*3x3 OH:* (31.27) 34.51 (36.57) 36.15 35.45 => 35.37

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:31.66

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:21.84

*Magic:* (1.27) (DNF) 1.41 1.41 1.27 => 1.36

*Master Magic:* 2.95 2.76 (2.99) 2.85 (2.75) => 2.85

*Clock:* 13.43 (24.54) 14.19 (13.16) 14.07 => 13.90

*Megaminx:* (2:37.75) 2:12.97 2:24.00 (2:06.96) 2:16.97 => 2:17.98

*Pyraminx:* 5.63 (3.33) (8.82) 5.10 6.13 => 5.62
Comment: Wow, easy scrambles. PB average by far; not counting it though. Way too easy. 

*Square-1:* (28.63) 33.98 41.28 (48.78) 40.52 => 38.59

*3x3 FM:* 46


Spoiler



Cross: z y' L' F R F2 y2 F' U' R
F2L#1: z2 R U' R' d R' U R
F2L#2: U' y' R' U' R
F2L#3: U' y' R' U2 R y' R' U' R
F2L#4: y2 U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: F R U R' U' F' y2 R' U' F' U F R
PLL: U2
Comment: Another PLL skip


----------



## Kian (Jan 29, 2011)

2x2x2- 5.47, 5.86, 5.02, 3.83, 4.77 = 5.09
3x3x3- 13.98, 15.46, 12.82, 17.14, 14.05 = 14.49
4x4x4- 1:01.97, 1:06.96, 1:02.25, 55.98, 1:03.40 = 1:02.54
3x3x3 OH- 23.09, 28.86, 25.28, 26.16, 25.53 = 25.66
5x5x5- 1:58.28, 1:57.30, 2:03.31, 1:57.72, 1:57.14 = 1:57.77
Pyraminx- 8.37, 9.68, 8.82, 11.36, 11.67 = 9.95
2-4 Relay- 1:24.11
Clock- 22.21, 17.60, 18.08, 20.75, 17.05 = 18.81
2-5 Relay- 3:45.14
3x3x3 BLD- DNF, 2:52.81, DNF
7x7x7-8:14.49, 7:08.73, 6:53.66, 8:05.57, 7:29.01 = 7:34.43
MTS- 1:45.38, 1:56.22, 2:01.51, 1:56.29, 1:47.88 =1:53.46
2x2x2 BLD- 26.64, 24.42, DNF
FMC- DNF
MultiBLD- 6/8 56:32.92=* 4 points*


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 29, 2011)

2x2: 3.58, 6.09, 4.58, 4.75, 3.58 = 4.3
3x3: 20.22, 15.33, 15.08, 19.13, 16.84 = 17.1
2x2BLD: 2:05.33+, DNF(2:21.41), DNF(2:20.47) = 2:05.33
3x3BLD: DNF(4:26.22), DNF(8:21.73), DNF(5:13.09) = DNF
Last 2 were off by 2 edges and 3 edges.
Pyraminx: 13.55, 28.67, 11.95, 10.80, 12.38 = 12.63
3x3 FM: 50 Moves


Spoiler



2x2x2: U2 L' U2 L' F' U2 R U' R' 
Xcross: B' L' U B 
Last 2 pairs: U' B F U' F' B' L U2 L' U2 B U B' U2 B U' B' 
OLL: L F L' R U R' U' L F' 
PLL: L U2 L' U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L2


----------



## AnsonL (Jan 29, 2011)

*2x2-* (3.04), 2.37, (2.31), 2.87, 2.84= *2.69*
*3x3-* (11.69), 9.65, (8.97), 9.99, 9.04 =* 9.56*
*4x4-* 49.55, 1:00.04, 54.46, 45.76, 46.60= *50.20*
*5x5-* 1:44.13, 1:36.33, 1:38.84, 1:36.35, 1:33.79= *1:37.17*
*3x3OH-* 15.55, 16.87, 17.02, 14.56, 15.65=* 16.02*
*2-3-4 relay-* *1:07.51*
*2-3-4-5 relay-* 


*2x2 BLD-*8.81+, DNF, DNF= *8.81*
*3x3 BLD-* DNF,1:38.81,DNF= *1:38.81* good

*square-1 -* 37.08, 32.45, 57.51, 49.16, 37.64= *41.29*
*megaminx* 2:03.67, 2:03.40, 2:04.57, 1:55.14, 2:00.63= *2:02.57*


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 29, 2011)

2x2: 2.37, 3.44, 2.56, 2.73, 2.81 = 2.70
3x3: 9.21, 11.01, 9.16, 16.91, 10.07 = 10.10
4x4: 49.67, 46.15, 47.65, 48.89, 37.91 = 47.56
5x5: 1:25.72, 1:25.17, 1:30.57, 1:44.46, 1:30.39 = 1:28.89
6x6: 2:48.18, 2:30.72, 2:56.72, 2:35.60, 2:49.07 = 2:44.28
7x7: 4:30.59, 4:28.75, 4:58.31, 4:37.00, 4:46.65 = 4:38.08
2x2 BLD: 16.83+, 9.05, 7.22+ = 7.22
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:58.24), 1:13.08, 1:20.10 = 1:13.08
4x4 BLD: 7:12.44, 7:22.05, DNF(9:21.10) = 7:12.44 - Video (7:22.05) Last solve was first try with commutator centres.. 
5x5 BLD: DNF(16:23), DNS, DNS = DNF 
Multi BLD: 6/7 32:14
3x3 OH: 19.57, 21.38, 18.38, 16.65, 19.03 = 18.99
3x3 WF: 1:42.09, 1:36.49, 1:52.83, 1:11.47, 1:34.17 = 1:33.37
3x3 MTS: 50.20, 52.69, 54.79, 58.45, 51.57 = 53.02
2-4 relay: 1:04.87 - DP 
2-5 relay: 2:38.74
Magic: 1.19, 1.22, 1.21, 1.40, 1.31 = 1.25
Master Magic: 3.86, 3.78, 3.96, 3.30, 3.61 = 3.75
Clock: 9.73, 9.99, 10.64, 9.64, 10.98 = 10.12
Megaminx: 54.70, 47.50, 59.02, 50.42, 47.36 = 50.87
Pyraminx: 3.80, 4.15, 5.88, 4.82, 5.61 = 4.86
Square-1: 19.59, 29.63, 19.26, 23.05, 18.29 = 20.63

FMC: 29



Spoiler



Scramble: R B' U' F D2 L R U2 F D B L' F2 U F D L' U2
Solution: R2 U D' F2 U' D B2 L U' R' D' R' F R2 L' F' D' B D F L' B2 U R' U' L U R U' (29)

Premove: L
Inserts at . : R2 U D' F2 U' D (6)

2x2x3: . B2 L U' R' D' R' F R2 (14)
F2L: L' F' D' B D F L' (21)
AUF: B2 (22)
Leave 3 edges: U R' U' L U R U'* L'* (30)
undo premove: *L* (31)
2 moves cancel.


----------



## Norbi (Jan 29, 2011)

*2x2:* 8.62, 5.55 , 5.24 8.02, 9.69 
*3x3:* 25.62, 26.42 ,22.72 ,DNF, 20.39
*2x2BLD:*
*3x3 BLD :* 2:48.89, 3:06.42, 2:48.42 ==>2:48.42
*pyraminx:* 22.67, 15.05, 20.72 ,23.67, 33.59


----------



## onionhoney (Jan 29, 2011)

3x3: 7.46, 13.10, 9.06, 9.06, 14.33 = 10.4
4x4: 59.76, 48.70, 54.69, 46.94, 41.81 = 50.11 Maru sucks.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 29, 2011)

2x2
3x3: (12.94), 9.63, (7.87), 10.84, 10.32 = 10.26
4x4: 1:00.18, 49.71, 51.49, (48.45), (1:10.85) = 53.79
5x5
2x2 BLD
3x3 BLD: 50.46, DNF, DNF = 50.46
4x4 BLD
Multi BLD
OH: 18.92, 17.00, (23.84), (16.96), 19.85 = 18.59
Mega
Pyra


----------



## da25centz (Jan 29, 2011)

*2x2*
*3x3*
*4x4*
*5x5*
*3BLD*
*OH*
*MTS*
*FMC*
*2-3-4* 
*2-3-4-5* 
*Magic* 
*Mega*
*Pyra* 
*Skewb*


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jan 29, 2011)

*2x2* - 7.30, 6.36, 6,86, 4.97, 6.10 *Average* 6.44
*3x3* - 21.64, 23.66, 19.99, 26.28, 19.32 *Average* 21.76
*4x4* - 1:54.61, 1:41.64, 2:58.10, 1:45.22, 1:53.28 *Average* 1:51.04
*5x5* - 2:45.08, 2:44.69, 2:43.94, 2:36.66, 3:18.56 *Average* 2:44.57
*6x6* - 
*7x7* - 

*2 BLD* - DNF, DNF, 45.33
*3 BLD* - 2:30.92, DNF, DNF
*4 BLD* - 
*5 BLD* - 
*6 BLD* - 
*7 BLD* - 
*3 MultiBLD* - 

*3 OH* - 
*3 Feet* - 
*3 MTS* - 
*3 FMC* - 

*2-4 Relay* - 
*2-5 Relay* - 

*Megaminx* - 
*Pyraminx* - 
*Sq-1* -
*Skewb* -


----------



## Elliot (Jan 29, 2011)

2x2: 4.66, (4.55), 4.95, (6.76), 5.52 = 5.04
3x3: 15.26, 13.35, 13.27, (15.76), (10.49) = 13.96
4x4: 
5x5: 
2x2 BLD:
3x3 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH: (24.90), 20.31, 20.31, 19.37, (18.26) = 19.99
Just under 20 .
2-4 relay:
2-5 relay:
Magic:
Megaminx: 
Pyraminx: 
Square-1:


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Jan 29, 2011)

*2x2*:2.83,13.61,3.46,4.34,3.34 = *3.71*
*3x3*:12.03,10.72,10.86,9.71,10.05 = *10.54*
*4x4*:58.69,1:05.09,52.31,49.30,51.84 = *54.28*
*5x5*:1:25.43,1:48.53,1:48.33,1:37.55,1:37.72 = *1:41.12*
*7x7*:5:29.05,5:54.66,5:54.31,DNF,5:07.66 = *5:46.01*
*2x2BLD*: DNF,DNF,*1:11.58*
*OH*:21.52,18.44,17.27,18.72,18.47 = *18.54*
*234Relay*:*1:06.78*
*2345Relay*:*3:00.78*
*Magic*:1.00,1.02,2.72,0.96,0.96 = *0.99*
*Mastermagic*:3.34,4.27,4.00,3.75,3.13 = *3.70*
*Megaminx*:1:46.18,1:32.38,1:34.90,1:38.97, 1:32.00 = *1:35.42*
*Pyraminx*:8.69,3.02,6.19,5.61,DNF = *6.83*


----------



## LouisCormier (Jan 29, 2011)

2x2: (13.34), 7.34, 8.47, 7.41, (6.65) = *7.74*
3x3: 14.93, 17.11, 16.31, (14.22), (22.71) = *16.12*
4x4: (1:08.80), 1:17.47+, 1:24.77, (1:29.68), 1:15.56 = *1:19.27*
5x5: (2:38.90), (2:18.08), 2:37.09, 2:28.94, 2:33.53 = *2:33.19*
3x3 OH: (29.25), (44.16), 40.28, 39.15, 32.38 = *37.27*
Magic: 2.36, 2.34, 2.25, (2.55), (1.61) = *2.32*
Pyraminx: 14.96, 7.52, (19.80), (7.50), 15.97 = *12.82*
Megaminx: 2:27.94, (2:08.61), 2:19.55, (2:36.06), 2:22.18 = *2:23.22*
Relay 2x2-5x5: *3:54.53*
Relay 2x2-4x4: *1:51.83*


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 29, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 2.20, 2.41, 2.20, (2.01), (2.60) = *2.27*
*3x3x3:* 10.48, (12.06), 9.44, (8.93), 9.36 = *9.76*
*4x4x4:* 54.29, 54.05, 53.41, (1:08.74), (48.87) = *53.91*
*5x5x5:* (1:23.28), 1:42.72, 1:39.16, (1:49.30), 1:36.86 = *1:39.58*

*2x2x2BLD:* 7.18, 12.65+, DNF = *7.18*
*3x3x3BLD:* 44.33, 43.74, 35.91 = *35.91*
*4x4x4BLD:* 3:03.84,
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF(5:51, 3 wings),
*3x3x3OH:* (25.79), 22.45, (18.08), 21.48, 21.58 = *21.83*
*2-4relay: 1:17.53
2-5relay: 2:53.26*
*Megaminx:* 1:47.17, (1:51.49), 1:43.10, 1:40.70, (1:33.92) = *1:43.66*
*Pyraminx:* (3.80), 4.23, 9.36, 5.66, (9.54) = *6.42*
*Square-1:* 24.97, (25.92), 21.55, (19.70), 21.81 = *22.78*

*FMC: 28*


Spoiler



B' L2 B' L2 D L2 D' U B2 U' B U B U2 B U L B' D' R' D U' F2 D' U L D U' (28)

Scramble: R B' U' F D2 L R U2 F D B L' F2 U F D L' U2

Using inverse scramble

2x2x2: U D' * L R D
2x2x3+EO: B L' U' B' U2 B' U' ** 
F2L: B' L2 B L2 B
Leaves a 5-edge cycle. First time inserting edge cycles o: went very well fortunately 

* L' U' D F2 U D' L' (first and last move cancel)
** B' U B2 U' D L2 D' B (last move cancels)


----------



## Puzzle (Jan 29, 2011)

2x2: 4.17 - (5.00), 4.68, 3.91, 3.93, (2.66)
3x3: 13.12 - (15.91), 13.50, (10.88), 13.08, 12.78 | 3rd pll skip
4x4: 1:09.09 - 1:07.19, 1:07.77, (1:19.53), 1:12.31, (53.69) | lolsingle xcross n perm np 
5x5:
3OH: 26.32 - 26.80, 28.27, (30.38), 23.88, (21.75) | 23: E perm, 21: R perm :S
Mega:
Pyra: 4.12 - 3.69, (2.52), 4.38, 4.28, (4.71) | nice scrambles


----------



## Edmund (Jan 29, 2011)

3x3- 19.42
19.98, 18.52, 19.76, (17.45), (DNF)

2x2- 5.37
6.12, 5.59, (4.28), 4.40, (9.20)


----------



## irontwig (Jan 29, 2011)

FMC: 31 moves



Spoiler



D2 L U' R U2 R' B' R F R' B L' U2 L D' L' U2 D2 L2 D L D' B' D2 B2 D L' D2 L D' B'

D2 L U' R U2 F R'' L'.D2 L' [2x2x3]
L' D L D' B' D2 B2 [Psuedo-F2L-1]
D L' D2 L D' B' [Leaving four corners]

.=L D L' U2 L D' L' U2 
:=R F' R' B' R F R' B

God damn it, another crappy 4 corner skeleton this week. At least better insertions, totaling 8 cancelled moves.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 29, 2011)

*2x2: 3.33* = 2.67, 3.99, 3.32, (6.23),  (2.60), maru, not bad for not solving it 
*3x3: 18.47* = 17.60, (20.95), 17.99, 19.82, (15.13), A VI,  to Japanese color scheme  
*4x4: 1:27.34* = 1:37.17 [OP], 1:28.07, (1:11.91), 1:16.77, (1:40.24 [O])  lanlan, yay :tu
*3x3 OH: 36.99* = (44.17), 38.86, 33.37, (26.66), 38.73 DaYan LingYun III, PB single 
*3x3 MTS: 1:33.79* = (1:11.39), 1:53.07, (2:05.17), 1:32.26, 1:16.04 
*3x3 FMC: 55* moves  haven’t done this in a while :fp
*2-4: 1:53.45*, eep sub 2 plus Pll parity 
*Magic: 1.59* = 1.66, (1.93), 1.60, (1.43), 1.52 LingAo 
*Master magic: 5.17* = 5.14, 5.14, 5.24, (5.28),  (4.85), LingAo 4.85 was pretty good 
*Clock: 27.83* = 31.09, 27.35, 25.05, (33.12),  (22.36), LingAo Im getting better 
*Megaminx: 2:02.98* = 2:07.63, 1:56.66, (1:56.40),  (2:08.62), 2:04.64 MF8, soo close :fp
*Pyraminx: 7.20* = 6.54, (3.56), 7.67, 7.39, (17.08)  QJ, Wow Lucky 
*Sq-1: 44.71* = 49.73 [P], (33.34),  50.75, (55.90[P]), 33.64 Mf8


----------



## (X) (Jan 30, 2011)

*2x2 avg*: 4.54
(3.39), 5.10, (5.19), 4.82, 3.69

*3x3 avg*:12.40
12.48, (11.80), 12.14, (13.14), 12.59

*4x4 avg*: 1:14.59
1:16.02, 1:14.85, (1:12.56), (1:16.88), 1:12.91

*5x5 avg*: 2:34.78
2:26.61, (2:55.19), 2:23.22, 2:54.50, (2:21.62)

*2x2 BLD best*: 1:18.30
DNF(1.00), 1:18.30, DNF(43.25)

*3x3 BLD best*: DNF
DNF(5:48.57), DNF(1.00), DNF(4:21.78)

*3x3 OH avg*: 25.22
(24.07), 25.33, 24.31, 26.01, (28.08)

*2+3+4*: 1:37.68

*2+3+4+5*: DNF, forgot the 4x4 -_-

*Megaminx avg*: 1:31.34
1:32.54, 1:24.55, (DNF(1.00)), 1:36.93, (1:24.21)

*Pyraminx avg*:12.39
(24.12), 10.60, (9.39), 12.76, 13.80


----------



## theace (Jan 30, 2011)

*2x2:* 11.77 8.19 (7.38) 12.55 (26.46) *Average 10.84*
*3x3:* 26.40 (27.02) 25.97 (24.78) 25.53 *Average 25.97*
*4x4:* 109.53 (104.41) (124.08) 106.80 113.05 *Average: 109.79* Sorry! Prisma doesn't give me the times in Minutes for some reason!
5x5:

3 OH -

*Magic:* (1.96) (1.55) 1.69 1.69 1.66 *Average - 1.68*
Clock: 

*2-4 Relay:* 2:34.46
2-5 Relay:

Megaminx:
*Pyraminx:* 21.19 (23.33) (11.71) 12.44 17.18 *Average: 16.94*
Sq-1:


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 30, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 5.50, (4.14), (5.38), 6.17, 5.74 = 5.54
*3x3x3:* (16.23), 17.94, 17.59, (18.86), 17.55 = 17.70
*4x4x4:* 1:36.45, (1:40.73), 1:34.94, (1:31.25), 1:35.91 = 1:35.77
*2-4 Relay:* 2:10.38
*Clock:* (21.42), 15.82, 19.04, 18.67, (15.77) = 17.84


----------



## Matt (Jan 30, 2011)

*3x3x3:* 19.04 (24.05) 23.57 (18.95) 23.78 = *22.13* Meh.. 
*4x4x4:* (2:15.52) 2:06.74 1:51.73 (1:40.73) 1:46.94 = *1:55.14* 1:40 was nice, others were not so great
*5x5x5:* 2:59.80 (3:19.65) (2:46.80) 2:56.48 2:57.70 = *2:57.99* Starting to get consistent sub-3's
*7x7x7:* 9:57.75 9:23.21 (9:20.28) 9:51.55 (10.02.81) = *9:44.17* 2 minute improvement from 1-2 weeks ago haha.


----------



## RubikZz (Jan 30, 2011)

*3x3:* 39.535, 38.228, (37.978), DNF(53.463), 48.025 *Avg:* 41.929
The third I find a hard F2L.

*Rubik's Magic:* 1. 4.79 8.68 (3.59) (9.56) 6.67 *Avg:* 6.71
Pretty bad this time, my pb is: 3.28 and my top 10 under the 4 second.


----------



## PeterV (Jan 30, 2011)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (4.13), 5.19, (9.77), 8.19, 9.31 = *7.56 avg.*

3x3x3: (20.19), (24.86), 21.41, 23.30, 24.72 = *23.14 avg.*

Would've been a PB AO5 on 3x3, but I +2'd the last solve :fp


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 30, 2011)

*2x2*: 6.52, 6.58, 4.47, (3.96), (7.03) = 5.85
_Comment: First 2x2 practice in a long time. I'll take sub6. CLL_
*3x3*: (16.47), (29.13+), 18.36, 19.46, 18.55 = 18.79
_Comment:Horrible. I used to average 15. I gave up practicing 3x3 for BLD_

*2x2 BLD*: 38.78, DNF(58.75), 48.31 = 38.78
_Comment: I was hoping for a sub30... =\_
*3x3 BLD*: DNS
_Comment: Ran out of time this week..._

*3x3 OH*: (43.94), 43.72, (35.90), 43.50, 37.22 = 41.48
_Comment: I'm usually sub40... Meh._


----------



## ianography (Jan 30, 2011)

*2x2x2*
7.91, 8.33, (7.33), 9.82, (11.58) =

*3x3x3*
23.44, (24.32), 19.70, (19.38), 22.15 =

*4x4x4*
1:35.49, (1:17.67), 1:44.05, (1:46.66), 1:36.71 =

*5x5x5*
3:12.34, 2:34.01, 4:00.88, 3:05.23, 3:39.04 =

*6x6x6*


*7x7x7*


*3x3x3 OH*
43.02+2, (53.02), 46.15, 51.36, (40.71) =

*2x2+3x3+4x4 Relay*
2:05.38

*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 Relay*
5:36.12

*Magic*
(3.32), 3.08, 2.43, (2.36), 2.68 =

*Pyraminx*
24.25, (12.65), 24.50, (36.38), 16.83 =


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 31, 2011)

*7x7* : (7:46.96), 6:45.29, 6:45.62, 6:38.72, (6:22.73) = 6:43.21

*5x5* : 1:50.61, (1:51.77), 1:47.00, 1:39.14, (1:34.97) = 1:45.58

*4x4* : 44.07, (45.53), 42.55, (38.59), 39.13 = 41.92
DP NP OP PP OP

*3x3* : 9.98, (12.00), 10.37, 9.43, (8.74) = 9.93

*2x2* : (4.09), 3.27, (3.10), 3.11, 3.31 = 3.23

*3x3 OH* : 18.57, 18.33, 20.66, (20.72), (14.63) = 19.19

*Megaminx* : (1:48.26), 1:25.90, (1:20.26), 1:35.20, 1:24.79 = 1:28.63

*2x2 BLD* : 33.30+, DNF(16.04), 24.16 = 24.16

*3x3 BLD* : DNF(2:01.78), 1:36.03, 1:20.25 = 1:20.25

*Clock* : (DNF(24.75)), (14.07), 14.12, 16.23, 16.43 = 15.59

*Square-1* : (2:25.59), 41.92, 53.62, (29.41), 44.52 = 46.69

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:08.43

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 2:37.75

*3x3 MTS* : (1:09.56), (52.19), 1:08.04, 57.13, 58.68 = 1:01.28

*3x3 Multi BLD* : 2/2 in 5:02.78
Absolutely retarded, both of my buffer pieces were solved -.-

*4x4 BLD* : 10:31.54, DNS, DNS = 10:31.54
Damnit, wasted half a minute recalling stuff during execution.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 31, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> *2x2x2BLD:* 7.18, 12.65+, DNF = *7.18*
> *3x3x3BLD:* 44.33, 43.74, 35.91 = *35.91*
> *4x4x4BLD:* 3:03.84,
> *5x5x5BLD:* DNF(5:51, 3 wings),



Epic nub.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 31, 2011)

FMC 42



Spoiler



2x2x3 minus 1 move : U2 L' R U' L' R2 F' R L2 (9)
F2L minus LS : B U' B2 L' B' L2 F' L2 F (9, 18)
LS + EO : U2 B' U B U B' U2 B (8, 26)
3-twist (antisune + U-PLL) : L' U2 L U L' U L' U' S U2 S' U' L2 (15, 41)
AUF : U2 (1, 42)

Was OK until that LL-case, I tried several other ways to end the solve but all gave longer LL's

Edit: 5-gen solution, no D moves =)


----------



## coinman (Jan 31, 2011)

3x3x3. 27.52 (30.81) 27.81 25.31 (24.53) = 26.88
Bad avg..

Clock 20.00 15.71 16.80 (39.27) (14.34) = 17.50


----------



## Baian Liu (Jan 31, 2011)

*2:* (5.60), 4.40, (2.93), 4.15, 4.08 = 4.21
*3:* 19.83, (20.20), 17.11, 17.00, (13.88) = 17.98
*5:* 2:42.81, (2:25.34), (2:47.83), 2:33.73, 2:34.90 = 2:37.15
*OH:* 37.81, (45.00), (34.35), 36.80, 42.14 = 38.92
*Pyraminx:* 7.88, (5.82), (8.95), 7.18, 8.57 = 7.88
*Clock:* (13.58), 14.40, (17.31), 13.66, 16.04 = 14.70 
*Megaminx:* (3:19.76), 3:29.69, 3:54.55, 3:57.96, (4:45.33) = 3:47.40
*SQ1:* (46.82), 59.79, (1:01.30), 52.92, 56.05 = 56.25


----------



## tertius (Feb 1, 2011)

*3x3:* 44.98, (54.68), (39.42), 39.58, 47.82 = 44.13


----------



## hkne95 (Feb 1, 2011)

2x2: 5.87, 6.55, 6.52, 5.97, 6.03 = 6.17
3x3: 14.87, 15.96, 11.86, 14.88, 20.58 = 15.24 good (PLL skip on the 11) 
4x4: 1:30.05, 1:36.53, 1:48.79, 1:35.13, 1:27.25 = 1:33.91
5x5: 3:35.32, 3:56.68, 5:18.90, 4:00.71, 3:36.23 = 3:51.21
3x3 OH: 35.21, 49.03, 1:04.20, 50.66, 43.12 = 47.61
2-3-4 relay: 2:32.90 = 2:32.90


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 1, 2011)

2x2x2: 14.18 - (12.82) - 10.12 - (09.78) - 12.28 = 11.74
3x3x3: 44.42 - 49.82 - 39.64 - 47.32 - 39.77 = 43.84
4x4x4: 2:38.89 - 3:08.30 - (3:15.25) - 3:00.65 - (2:32.92) = 2:57.95
5x5x5: 5:02.91 - (6:13.24) - (4:56.48) - 5:38.74 - 5:04.34 = 5:15.33
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 3:50.56
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 8:58.12
Megaminx: 3:53.19 - (3:05.68) - (4:29.69) - 3:16.73 - 3:44.28 = 3:38.07
Pyraminx: (32.86) - (23.34) - 25.00 - 31.32 - 28.17 = 28.16
Square-1: 2:01.97 - (1:49.57) - (3:18.75) - 2:37.38 - 2:17.75 = 2:19.04
Skewb: (1:13.26) - 55.59 - 43.88 - 39.18 - (38.09) = 46.22


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Feb 1, 2011)

2x2x2: (5.20), 5.48, 5.74, 5.81, (10.68)=5.68 
3x3x3:15.92, 18.32, (13.49), (18.51), 15.81=16.68 
3x3x3 One Handed:37.90, 37.47, 37.72, (34.52), (DNF)=37.70
3x3x3 With Feet: 1:21.65, (1:13.40), (2:08.21), 1:33.44, 1:32.53=1:29.21 nice average,pb single nl
Magic
Master Magic
Clock: (DNF), 9.94, 9.95, (9.04), 10.80=10.23 
PyraMinx: (3.11), 3.16, (4.22), 3.36, 4.13=3.55 Very nice!!All NL)))


----------



## okayama (Feb 2, 2011)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:55.28, 2:43.55,

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 20:42.04,

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 33:59.88,
1st: PB!

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 1/4 (30:22.02) :confused:
2nd: flipped 2 edges left,
3rd: messy, maybe setup/unsetup miss
4th: off by 3 corners

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: DNF
Couldn't find any decent skeleton.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 2, 2011)

okayama said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: DNF
> Couldn't find any decent skeleton.


 
Well, neither could I .


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 2, 2011)

okayama said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: DNF
> Couldn't find any decent skeleton.


 


irontwig said:


> Well, neither could I .


 
I *thought* I found a good skeleton, 18 moves leaving 3 edges and 3 corners.
Then bad luck with the insertions...

*Cubenovice

FMC: 34 HTM*


Spoiler



premoves F' B' L' B F D' R' L' D U' (found via inverse scramble: 2x2x3) +10
F' L F *B' U B* F2L-edge 6 + 10
*B' U' B* U' B' U2 B Sune cancelles SIX moves 7 + 10
U2 leaves 3 edges and 3 corners 8 + 10

Solution so far:
F' L F @ *U'*# B' U2 B U2 F' B' L' B F D' R' L' D U' 18 moves leave 3 edges and 3 corners

at # insert *U* R U' L' U R' U' L to cancel 2 moves 
at @ insert L D' U2 R L' B2 R' L D L' to make this the crappiest edge insertion ever...

final solution:
F' L F L D' U2 R L' B2 R' L D L' R U' L' U R' U' L B' U2 B U2 F' B' L' B F D' R' L' D U'


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 2, 2011)

hey mike, any chance you could start posting the # then the date? I have troble keeping up with the numbers and whether I postd or not (the date would really help)


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 3, 2011)

TheHate:

3BLD:
4BLD:
MBLD 10/10 in 53.39


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 3, 2011)

Skewb: 20.26, 17.84, (15.40), (22.75), 15.68 = 17.93


----------



## slocuber (Feb 3, 2011)

2x2: 6.17, 5.70, 5.92, 5.74, 5.21 = 5.79
3x3: 15.89, 15.51, 15.49, 18.07, 12.05 = 15.63
4x4: 58.09, 1:01.49, 1:21.31, 1:05.27, 1:16.86 = 1:07.87
5x5:
6x6:
2BLD:
3BLD:
3x3OH: 33.96, 30.02, 35.05, 35.64, 29.20 = 33.01
Minx:


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 3, 2011)

3x3x3: (27.36), 33.25, (57.83), 28.70, 33.02 = 31.66


----------



## superti (Feb 3, 2011)

clock avg 7,82
7.91- 7.73 - 8.02 - 7.81 - 7.58

3x3 avg 23.39
23.44 - 20.38 - 22.11 - 24.83 - 24.62

3x3 OH avg 41.14 (PB)
38.70 - 53.98 - 41.05 - 43.66 - 34.38(pb)

3x3 blindfold
3:12.92 - DNS - DNS


----------



## Jakube (Feb 3, 2011)

*2x2: *11.81, 10.50, (15.77), 12.42, (9.62) = *11.58*
*3x3: *28.71, 28.57, 28.90, (26.96), (29.52) = *28.73*
*4x4: *(1:56.83), 1:49.92, 1:49.46, 1:50.63, (1:39.36) = *1:50.00*
*5x5: *(3:53.02), 4:28.27, 4:07.17, (4:53.41), 4:36.51 = *4:23.98*

*2x2 BLD: *50.80, 1:10.71, DNF = *50.80*
*3x3 BLD: *DNF, 2:39.83, 3:54.24 = *2:39.83*
*4x4 BLD: *13:21.68, DNF, DNF = *13:21.68*
*Multi BLD: 1/4 34:20.61*

*3x3 OH: *(41.67), 45.26, (1:08.16), 44.88, 1:07.41 = *52.52*
*2x2-4x4: 2:35.16*
*2x2-5x5: 6:29.85*


----------



## Laura O (Feb 3, 2011)

*3x3x3*: 22.58, (17.63), 18.89, 20.52, (24.59)
*Clock*: 7.37, 8.13, (7.15), 7.70, (10.40) = 7.73


----------



## guusrs (Feb 3, 2011)

fmc: *29*



Spoiler



solve: D' L R B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U L B' D F L F2 D F2 U' F' U D' L U L' U' D' F2 U' D (29)

On inverse scramble U D' give a nice column
switch normal scramble with pre-moves [F2 U' D]
2x2x3: D' L R B2 F2 R2 (6+3)
F2L-1: U' L2 U L B' (11+3)
all but 3 edges: D F L F2 D F * D2 (18+3)
pre-move correction: F2 U' D (21)
at * insert F U' F' U D' L U L' U' D, 2 moves cancel (29)



Because so many pre-move combinations made pairs (on normal & inverse scramble) , it was hard to choose for the right start (-;

Gus


----------



## Xishem (Feb 3, 2011)

*2x2*: 14.78, 6.84, (17.19), 7.08, (6.22) = *9.56* _Not too happy about those sup-10s. Was distracted._
*3x3*: (18.95), 24.33, 24.67, 21.81, (28.17) = *23.60*
*3x3 OH*: 48.42, 1:17.67, 56.85, (42.94), (1:27.11) = *1:00.98* _Some of my first OH solves using Roux and Kirjava's table technique. Pretty fun._


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 4, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.57, 7.25, 6.29, 6.88, DNF = *6.90*
*3x3:* 13.96, 15.26, (12.39), 15.16, (18.42) = *14.80*
*4x4:* 1:14.24, (1:03.34), (1:26.60), 1:23.32, 1:12.05 = *1:16.54* 
*5x5:* = 2:59.99, 2:59.99, 2:59.99, 2:59.99, DNF = *2:59.99*
_Comment: My computer glitched, so I lost the 4 solves I had done. All of them were under 3 minutes. This is reasonable right?_
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:36.56*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:16.84*
*3x3 OH:* (33.86), 27.46, 22.58, (21.23), 24.81 = *24.95*
*Pyraminx:* (8.02), 9.23, 9.46, (14.68), 14.35 = *11.01*

*2x2 BLD:* 14.74, DNF, 14.50 = *14.50*
*3x3 BLD:* 1:05.10, DNF, DNF = *1:05.10*
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 10/11 in 34:46.88(21:15) = *9 points*
_Comment: Failed to beat MrMoney , labelled a corner wrong. Execution was bad._

_Hopefully my big cube BLD times will drop down to normal soon. I got tired of making errors labelling the xcenters. I've switched my lettering scheme so it's pretty much exactly like my corners. I don't know why I didn't have it like this in the beginning._

*4x4 BLD:* 7:34.36, 8:17.68, DNF = *7:34.36*
*5x5 BLD:* 18:41.72, DNF, 15:36.55 = *15:36.55*
_Comment: Nearly fell asleep during the execution of the last one, so I expected it to be a lot slower._


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hopefully I'll find time for 4 BLD in the coming weeks.

*3x3x3*: (15.37), 20.40, 20.92, (21.11), 18.05 = *19.79*
*6x6x6*: 4:15.26, 3:51.58, 3:48.14, (4:15.37), (3:36.37) = *3:58.33*
*2x2x2 BLD*: 50.09, 53.62, DNF(50.53) = *50.09*
*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:37.54, 2:37.08, DNF(3:04.22) = *2:37.08*
_Awesome. 0.29 seconds off a PB. Last had 3 edges cycled and 4 twisted corners._
*Multi-BLD*: *0/3 in 17:46.13*
_3 corners cycled, and 2 edges flipped on the next two cubes. Thought it had gone really well... disappointing, but good time_

*2x2x2*: 6.57, 6.32, (4.40), (8.79), 6.35 = *6.41*
*7x7x7*: 6:15.38, (6:43.52), (5:58.46), 6:29.31, 6:32.00 = *6:25.56*
*2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay*: *2:05.16*
*Megaminx*: (2:47.20), 3:08.71, 2:53.08, (3:22.78), 2:57.50 = *2:59.76*
*5x5x5*: 2:22.12, 2:22.26, (2:19.78), 2:20.91, (2:26.44) = *2:21.76*
*4x4x4*: (1:17.95), 1:25.72, 1:30.29, (1:36.66), 1:32.27 = *1:29.43*
*3x3x3 OH*: 57.89, (1:03.75), (55.46), 1:02.53, 1:02.58 = *1:01.00*
*FMC*: *45*
_First start ended up solving lots of blocks all over the place and I managed to get it down to 3 permuted corners and 2 flipped edges. Inserted a 2-flip halfway through to cancel 4 moves, then the corner comm to cancel 2 more_


Spoiler



R’ B R’ B’ L B R B’ U’ D’ F D B’ D’ L2 B U F D’ U L2 F2 D U’ F D U’ R’ B2 D’ L R B F D2 B’ F’ D B D’ F D’ B’ D F’


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 4, 2011)

*3x3x3:* 15.29 14.88 (17.61) 13.12 (11.85) = 14.43
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:43.60 1:09.47 DNF
*4x4x4BLD:* 6:20.40 DNF DNF
*5x5x5BLD:* 16:36.72 DNF 13:50.60
*6x6x6BLD:* DNF
*7x7x7BLD:* 1:13:32.45
*Fewest Moves:* 32 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: R B' U' F D2 L R U2 F D B L' F2 U F D L' U2
Solution: L F2 L' F U' L F' B L B' U F' L D' B2 D L' B' U' L2 U F' L' F L' B L' F' L B' L2 F

2x2x3: L F2 L' F U' L F' B L B' U F'
F2L minus 1 pair: L D' B2 D L' B'
F2L: U' L2 U
COLL with an EPLL skip: F' L' F L' B L' F' L B' L2 F


Done BLD

*4x4x4:* (5:32.44) 6:07.95 5:44.37 5:57.83 (DNF) = 5:56.72
*5x5x5:* DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF = DNF


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 4, 2011)

*3x3:* 40.03, 41.30, 50.85, 41.43, 43.89 = *42.21* ok

*2x2BLD:* 31.73 77.50 dnf = *31.73* second took ages to sort out
*3x3BLD:* dnf 1:39.82 1:47.70 = *1:39.82* rather good
*4x4BLD:* 8:44.63 9:11.63 dnf = *8:44.63* rather slow memo throughout
*5x5BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF* 
*6x6BLD:* dnf = *dnf* only a 3-cycle x-corners (of all !) off
*7x7BLD:* dnf = *dnf* I had a little pop. (only one piece which fell into my lap).
When trying to press that single piece back I managed to pop another 6-7 and resigned.
But I had other errors too, only a few. Still an ok attempt. Splendid memo (37 min).
*Multi:	4/6 = 2* 28:16


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Feb 4, 2011)

*2x2x2* : (13.25) , 7.75 , 7.72 , 10.56 , (6.71) = 8.68
*3x3x3* : (15.72) , 16.65 , 16.81 , 16.93 , (17.47) = 16.80
*4x4x4* : 55.97 , 1:01.02 , 54.83 , 1:04.88 , 1:07.69 = 1:00.62 
*5x5x5* : 2:16.78 , 2:10.16 , (2:20.53) , (2:08.71) , 2:18.16 =2:15.03
*6x6x6* :
*7x7x7* :
*2x2x2 Blindfolded* : 49.18 , DNF , DNF = 49.18 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded* : DNF , 3:12.96 , DNF = 3:12.96 
*3x3x3 One Handed* : 40.61 , 41.00 , (40.15) , 48.06 , (DNF) = 43.22
*3x3x3 With Feet* :
*3x3x3 Match the scramble* :
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* :
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* : 2:33.72 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 4:07.78 
*Magic* : (1.56) , 1.78 , (4.44) , 2.13 , 3.96 = 2.62
*Clock* :
*MegaMinx* : 
*PyraMinx* : 14.52 , (7.56) , 14.47 , 13.58 , (16.93) = 14.19


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 4, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> *6x6BLD:* dnf = *dnf* only a 3-cycle x-corners (of all !) off
> *7x7BLD:* dnf = *dnf* I had a little pop. (only one piece which fell into my lap).
> When trying to press that single piece back I managed to pop another 6-7 and resigned.
> But I had other errors too, only a few. Still an ok attempt. Splendid memo (37 min).


 
Mats, I'm sorry about the 7x7x7 solve  Pops are like mini-heart attacks for me on BIG cube BLD. Hey, your 7x7x7 memorization was faster than mine though


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2011)

Between doing UIUC and being sick this week, it was hard to find time for everything. Still, I got everything done but the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 BLD.

Very bad week for unusual puzzles BLD. 

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 9.53, 7.27, 7.83, 13.08, 9.16 = *8.84*
*3x3x3:* 22.36, 24.34, 24.27, 21.44, 20.33 = *22.69*
*4x4x4:* 1:42.65 [P], 1:48.15 [OP], 1:37.83 [OP], 2:01.30 [O], 1:35.53 = *1:42.88*
*5x5x5:* 2:51.16, 2:39.47, 2:39.84, 2:40.00, 2:44.06 = *2:41.30*
*6x6x6:* 5:03.60, 5:04.82, 5:47.88, 5:03.14 [O], 5:01.12 = *5:03.85*
*7x7x7:* 7:57.02, 7:37.27, 7:28.14, 7:38.71, 7:50.34 = *7:42.11*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 25.50, 31.59, 24.43 = *24.43*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:28.66, 1:19.75, DNF [2:09.00] = *1:19.75*
Comment: Third solve off by 4 corners and 5 edges.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 10:30.19 [4:24], 9:45.71 [4:54], 8:31.06 [4:19] = *8:31.06*
Comment: Very slow, but accurate.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 17:46.21 [9:17], 17:18.84 [9:27], 16:39.59 [7:37] = *16:39.59*
Comment: Again, very slow, but accurate. The last one was really easy, but I had trouble remembering the wings.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/9 = 7 points, 45:40.66* [29:18]
Comment: Second cube off by 3 wings – forgot to do an image.
*3x3x3 OH:* 44.69, 49.28, 51.08, 44.65, 43.15 = *46.21*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:38.78, 2:40.84, 1:52.58, 1:26.52, 1:29.84 = *1:40.40*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:35.19, 1:26.27, 1:29.68, 1:24.55, 1:33.71 = *1:29.89*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *36 moves*


Spoiler



U’ L F’ B L2 B’ L’ F R B2 R’ F2 R B2 R’ B U L U’ L B L’ U B’ U’ D’ B R’ B’ R B D B’ L B L’

2x2x2: U’ L F’ B L2 B’ L’ F’ .
2x cross: B U L U’
3rd pair: L B L’ U B’ U’
with premoves (L B L’), 4th pair: D’ B D
pseudo OLL: D’ R’ B’ R B D B’
insert at .: F2 R B2 R’ F2 R B2 R’
add premoves: L B L’


*2-4 relay:* *2:11.41* [OP]
*2-5 relay:* *4:36.75* [O]
Comment: Wow – amazing time for me. The 5x5x5 was really fast.
*Magic:* 13.69, 10.41, 13.27, 9.47, 9.30 = *11.05*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 4.19, 4.03, 4.00, 3.58, 5.00 = *4.07*
*Clock:* DNF [2:17.94, 0:33], 20.36, 17.53, 16.69, 23.80 = *20.56*
Comment: BLD solve off by just one edge one turn.
*MegaMinx:* 3:08.71, 3:32.46, 3:10.78, 3:05.71, 3:22.00 = *3:13.83*
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:47.86], 9.27, 12.13, 15.58, 13.94 = *13.88*
Comment: BLD solve off by 4 edges flipped – mismemorized.
*Square-1:* DNF [5:36.65, 3:18], 45.40, 44.36, 35.84, 39.13 = *42.96*
Comment: BLD solve off by 3 edges – cycled the wrong way. Case TT.
*Skewb:* 2:33.22 [1:03], 19.44, 19.05, 20.06, 13.93 = *19.52*
Comment: First scramble was a really easy scramble for BLD!


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 4, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> _Hopefully my big cube BLD times will drop down to normal soon. I got tired of making errors labelling the xcenters. I've switched my lettering scheme so it's pretty much exactly like my corners. I don't know why I didn't have it like this in the beginning._
> 
> *4x4 BLD:* 7:34.36, 8:17.68, DNF = *7:34.36*
> *5x5 BLD:* 18:41.72, DNSy, DNSy = *18:41.72*


 
Hi Zane,

As someone who just recently made a significant re-lettering to my scheme as well, I can tell you that once you adjust you will be *so* glad that you switched. However, even once you adjust to the new scheme, don't be surprised if you get the occasional lingering DNF whenever you GOGOGOGO on memo and/or solving. It's like your brain subconsciously uses the old letter without realizing. I've found that if I slow down just a bit and make sure I am choosing the correct letter that I can still GOGOGO (1 less GO  ) and not affect my times too terribly much. Eventually, though I'm not sure exactly how long this takes, the new scheme completely overwrites the old in your mind. I changed my B and D face letterings years ago, and now the thought of my old lettering scheme just feels "wrong" in every way. I don't know how long it took me to get to that point though, but my R face new lettering feels like it is almost there after about 2 months.

Just wanted to give some words of encouragement for switching letterings. It sucks a lot at first, but it gets *so* much better once your subconscious begins to adjust to the new scheme.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 5, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Hi Zane,
> 
> As someone who just recently made a significant re-lettering to my scheme as well, I can tell you that once you adjust you will be *so* glad that you switched. However, even once you adjust to the new scheme, don't be surprised if you get the occasional lingering DNF whenever you GOGOGOGO on memo and/or solving. It's like your brain subconsciously uses the old letter without realizing. I've found that if I slow down just a bit and make sure I am choosing the correct letter that I can still GOGOGO (1 less GO  ) and not affect my times too terribly much. Eventually, though I'm not sure exactly how long this takes, the new scheme completely overwrites the old in your mind. I changed my B and D face letterings years ago, and now the thought of my old lettering scheme just feels "wrong" in every way. I don't know how long it took me to get to that point though, but my R face new lettering feels like it is almost there after about 2 months.
> 
> Just wanted to give some words of encouragement for switching letterings. It sucks a lot at first, but it gets *so* much better once your subconscious begins to adjust to the new scheme.



Thanks Chris, I'm still waiting for that subconsciousness to kick in. At the moment I need to visualise the xcenters as corners and determine the letters from there, while of course fighting the old scheme. It's starting to get a lot easier though.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 5, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Mats, I'm sorry about the 7x7x7 solve  Pops are like mini-heart attacks for me on BIG cube BLD. Hey, your 7x7x7 memorization was faster than mine though


 
Thanks for the encouragement . I would never try to fix pop like Mike's 
last week, but one piece I thought manageable. But no . 

Congratulations to your 7x7, you are the first person to get one this year 
(at least here in the weeklies). That's something .

@Zane: I agree with Chris, re-lettering is a very smart thing to do (if it is needed)
but it takes awhile to get used to it.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 5, 2011)

Now the results are final (barring some errors), congrats Simon as usual.
Ville, Hyprul and Tim are also making real good efforts.

*2x2x2*(35)

 2.27 Ville Seppänen
 2.69 AnsonL
 2.70 SimonWestlund
 3.23 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3.33 Jaysammey777
 3.71 The Rubik Mai
 4.17 Puzzle
 4.21 Baian Liu
 4.30 cincyaviation
 4.54 (X) 
 4.89 Tim Reynolds
 5.04 Elliot
 5.09 Kian
 5.13 Evan Liu
 5.37 Edmund
 5.54 AvidCuber
 5.68 KryuzbanDmitry
 5.79 slocuber
 5.86 JonnyWhoopes
 6.17 hkne95
 6.30 rahulkadukar
 6.41 Keroma12
 6.90 Zane_C
 7.40 Norbi
 7.41 AvGalen
 7.56 PeterV
 7.74 LouisCormier
 8.68 pierrotlenageur
 8.69 ianography
 8.84 Mike Hughey
 9.57 Xishem
 10.84 theace
 11.58 Jakube
 11.74 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF AvGalen
*3x3x3 *(45)

 9.56 AnsonL
 9.76 Ville Seppänen
 9.93 Hyprul 9-ty2
 10.10 SimonWestlund
 10.26 Yes, We Can!
 10.41 onionhoney
 10.54 The Rubik Mai
 12.40 (X) 
 13.12 Puzzle
 13.96 Elliot
 14.14 Tim Reynolds
 14.43 cmhardw
 14.47 Evan Liu
 14.50 Kian
 14.79 Zane_C
 15.24 hkne95
 15.63 slocuber
 16.12 LouisCormier
 16.68 KryuzbanDmitry
 16.80 pierrotlenageur
 17.10 cincyaviation
 17.69 AvidCuber
 17.98 Baian Liu
 18.47 Jaysammey777
 18.79 JonnyWhoopes
 19.42 Edmund
 19.79 Keroma12
 20.66 larf
 21.76 rahulkadukar
 21.76 ianography
 22.13 Matt
 22.58 AvGalen
 22.69 Mike Hughey
 23.14 PeterV
 23.39 superti
 23.60 Xishem
 24.92 Norbi
 25.97 theace
 26.88 coinman
 28.73 Jakube
 31.66 MichaelErskine
 41.92 RubikZz
 42.21 MatsBergsten
 43.84 MaeLSTRoM
 44.13 tertius
*4x4x4*(29)

 41.92 Hyprul 9-ty2
 47.56 SimonWestlund
 50.11 onionhoney
 50.20 AnsonL
 53.79 Yes, We Can!
 53.92 Ville Seppänen
 54.28 The Rubik Mai
 1:00.62 pierrotlenageur
 1:02.54 Kian
 1:05.16 Evan Liu
 1:05.60 Tim Reynolds
 1:07.87 slocuber
 1:09.09 Puzzle
 1:14.59 (X) 
 1:16.54 Zane_C
 1:17.39 AvGalen
 1:19.27 LouisCormier
 1:27.34 Jaysammey777
 1:29.43 Keroma12
 1:33.90 hkne95
 1:35.77 AvidCuber
 1:38.75 ianography
 1:42.88 Mike Hughey
 1:49.79 theace
 1:50.00 Jakube
 1:51.04 rahulkadukar
 1:55.14 Matt
 2:55.95 MaeLSTRoM
 5:56.72 cmhardw
*5x5x5*(23)

 1:28.89 SimonWestlund
 1:37.17 AnsonL
 1:39.58 Ville Seppänen
 1:41.20 The Rubik Mai
 1:45.58 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:57.77 Kian
 2:01.37 Tim Reynolds
 2:11.39 AvGalen
 2:15.03 pierrotlenageur
 2:21.76 Keroma12
 2:33.19 LouisCormier
 2:34.78 (X) 
 2:37.15 Baian Liu
 2:41.30 Mike Hughey
 2:44.20 Evan Liu
 2:44.57 rahulkadukar
 2:57.99 Matt
 2:59.99 Zane_C
 3:18.87 ianography
 3:51.21 hkne95
 4:23.98 Jakube
 5:15.33 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:44.28 SimonWestlund
 3:58.33 Keroma12
 4:08.04 AvGalen
 4:14.82 Tim Reynolds
 5:03.85 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:38.08 SimonWestlund
 5:46.01 The Rubik Mai
 6:25.56 Keroma12
 6:41.55 AvGalen
 6:43.21 Hyprul 9-ty2
 7:02.84 Tim Reynolds
 7:34.44 Kian
 7:42.11 Mike Hughey
 9:44.17 Matt
*3x3 one handed*(28)

 16.02 AnsonL
 18.54 The Rubik Mai
 18.59 Yes, We Can!
 18.99 SimonWestlund
 19.19 Hyprul 9-ty2
 20.00 Elliot
 21.84 Ville Seppänen
 24.95 Zane_C
 25.22 (X) 
 25.66 Kian
 26.32 Puzzle
 33.01 slocuber
 34.76 Tim Reynolds
 35.37 Evan Liu
 35.53 AvGalen
 36.99 Jaysammey777
 37.27 LouisCormier
 37.70 KryuzbanDmitry
 38.92 Baian Liu
 41.14 superti
 41.48 JonnyWhoopes
 43.22 pierrotlenageur
 46.21 Mike Hughey
 46.84 ianography
 47.60 hkne95
 52.52 Jakube
 1:00.98 Xishem
 1:01.00 Keroma12
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:29.21 KryuzbanDmitry
 1:37.58 SimonWestlund
 1:40.40 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(19)

 7.18 Ville Seppänen
 7.22 SimonWestlund
 8.81 AnsonL
 14.50 Zane_C
 19.57 Evan Liu
 24.16 Hyprul 9-ty2
 24.42 Kian
 24.43 Mike Hughey
 31.73 MatsBergsten
 38.78 JonnyWhoopes
 45.33 rahulkadukar
 49.18 pierrotlenageur
 50.09 Keroma12
 50.80 Jakube
 54.25 Tim Reynolds
 1:11.58 The Rubik Mai
 1:18.30 (X) 
 1:26.90 AvGalen
 2:05.33 cincyaviation
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(22)

 35.91 Ville Seppänen
 50.46 Yes, We Can!
 1:05.10 Zane_C
 1:09.47 cmhardw
 1:13.08 SimonWestlund
 1:19.75 Mike Hughey
 1:20.25 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:38.81 AnsonL
 1:39.82 MatsBergsten
 2:30.92 rahulkadukar
 2:37.08 Keroma12
 2:39.83 Jakube
 2:43.55 okayama
 2:48.42 Norbi
 2:52.81 Kian
 3:12.92 superti
 3:12.96 pierrotlenageur
 4:43.05 AvGalen
 DNF JonnyWhoopes
 DNF (X) 
 DNF cincyaviation
 DNF Tim Reynolds
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 3:03.84 Ville Seppänen
 6:20.40 cmhardw
 7:12.44 SimonWestlund
 7:34.36 Zane_C
 8:31.06 Mike Hughey
 8:44.63 MatsBergsten
10:31.54 Hyprul 9-ty2
13:21.68 Jakube
20:42.04 okayama
 DNF Tim Reynolds
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

13:50.60 cmhardw
15:36.55 Zane_C
16:39.59 Mike Hughey
33:59.88 okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF SimonWestlund
 DNF Tim Reynolds
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF cmhardw
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 1:13:32 cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

10/10 (53:39)  MrMoney
10/11 (34:46)  Zane_C
8/9 (45:40)  Mike Hughey
6/7 (32:14)  SimonWestlund
6/8 (56:32)  Kian
2/2 ( 5:02)  Hyprul 9-ty2
4/6 (28:16)  MatsBergsten
0/3 (17:46)  Keroma12
1/4 (30:22)  okayama
1/4 (34:20)  Jakube
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 53.02 SimonWestlund
 1:01.28 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:06.19 AvGalen
 1:29.89 Mike Hughey
 1:33.79 Jaysammey777
 1:33.91 Tim Reynolds
 1:53.46 Kian
*2-3-4 Relay*(21)

 1:04.87 SimonWestlund
 1:06.78 The Rubik Mai
 1:07.51 AnsonL
 1:08.43 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:17.53 Ville Seppänen
 1:24.11 Kian
 1:31.66 Evan Liu
 1:36.56 Zane_C
 1:37.68 (X) 
 1:51.83 LouisCormier
 1:53.45 Jaysammey777
 2:05.16 Keroma12
 2:05.38 ianography
 2:10.38 AvidCuber
 2:11.41 Mike Hughey
 2:32.90 hkne95
 2:33.72 pierrotlenageur
 2:34.46 theace
 2:35.16 Jakube
 3:50.56 MaeLSTRoM
 4:38.88 Tim Reynolds
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:37.75 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:38.74 SimonWestlund
 2:53.26 Ville Seppänen
 3:00.78 The Rubik Mai
 3:34.83 Tim Reynolds
 3:45.14 Kian
 3:54.53 LouisCormier
 4:07.78 pierrotlenageur
 4:16.84 Zane_C
 4:21.84 Evan Liu
 4:36.75 Mike Hughey
 5:36.12 ianography
 6:29.85 Jakube
 8:58.12 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF (X) 
*Magic*(12)

 0.99 The Rubik Mai
 1.25 SimonWestlund
 1.36 Evan Liu
 1.44 Tim Reynolds
 1.59 Jaysammey777
 1.68 theace
 2.27 AvGalen
 2.32 LouisCormier
 2.62 pierrotlenageur
 2.73 ianography
 6.71 RubikZz
 11.05 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(7)

 2.85 Evan Liu
 3.70 The Rubik Mai
 3.75 SimonWestlund
 4.07 Mike Hughey
 5.17 Jaysammey777
 5.18 AvGalen
 7.54 Tim Reynolds
*Skewb*(4)

 17.93 Alcuber
 19.52 Mike Hughey
 26.57 Tim Reynolds
 46.22 MaeLSTRoM
*Clock*(14)

 7.73 larf
 7.82 superti
 10.12 SimonWestlund
 10.23 KryuzbanDmitry
 10.95 Tim Reynolds
 13.90 Evan Liu
 14.70 Baian Liu
 15.59 Hyprul 9-ty2
 17.50 coinman
 17.84 AvidCuber
 18.81 Kian
 20.56 Mike Hughey
 22.29 AvGalen
 27.83 Jaysammey777
*Pyraminx*(21)

 3.55 KryuzbanDmitry
 4.12 Puzzle
 4.86 SimonWestlund
 5.62 Evan Liu
 6.42 Ville Seppänen
 6.83 The Rubik Mai
 7.20 Jaysammey777
 7.88 Baian Liu
 9.95 Kian
 10.35 Tim Reynolds
 11.01 Zane_C
 12.39 (X) 
 12.63 cincyaviation
 12.82 LouisCormier
 13.88 Mike Hughey
 14.19 pierrotlenageur
 16.35 AvGalen
 16.94 theace
 21.86 ianography
 22.35 Norbi
 28.16 MaeLSTRoM
*Megaminx*(15)

 50.87 SimonWestlund
 1:28.63 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:31.34 (X) 
 1:35.42 The Rubik Mai
 1:43.66 Ville Seppänen
 2:02.57 AnsonL
 2:02.98 Jaysammey777
 2:17.98 Evan Liu
 2:23.22 LouisCormier
 2:28.11 Tim Reynolds
 2:52.63 AvGalen
 2:59.76 Keroma12
 3:13.83 Mike Hughey
 3:38.07 MaeLSTRoM
 3:47.40 Baian Liu
*Square-1*(11)

 20.63 SimonWestlund
 22.78 Ville Seppänen
 37.74 Tim Reynolds
 38.59 Evan Liu
 41.29 AnsonL
 42.96 Mike Hughey
 44.71 Jaysammey777
 46.69 Hyprul 9-ty2
 56.25 Baian Liu
 1:15.88 AvGalen
 2:19.03 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

28 Ville Seppänen
29 guusrs
29 SimonWestlund
31 irontwig
31 Tim Reynolds
32 cmhardw
34 Cubenovice
36 Mike Hughey
42 Kenneth
45 Keroma12
46 Evan Liu
50 cincyaviation
55 Jaysammey777
DNF  okayama
DNF  Kian

*Contest results*

448 SimonWestlund
338 Ville Seppänen
321 Hyprul 9-ty2
281 Tim Reynolds
270 The Rubik Mai
264 Kian
259 AnsonL
259 Mike Hughey
250 Evan Liu
250 Zane_C
190  (X) 
179 Jaysammey777
176 Keroma12
159 AvGalen
151 cmhardw
149 pierrotlenageur
146 LouisCormier
136 Puzzle
129 Yes, We Can!
124 Baian Liu
109 KryuzbanDmitry
106 MatsBergsten
96 Jakube
95 slocuber
92 cincyaviation
92 Elliot
90 hkne95
88 rahulkadukar
87 ianography
79 AvidCuber
74 onionhoney
74 JonnyWhoopes
62 okayama
54 superti
47 theace
47 MaeLSTRoM
46 Edmund
45 Matt
44 Norbi
37 larf
33 MrMoney
27 PeterV
26 Xishem
24 guusrs
22 irontwig
19 Cubenovice
18 coinman
17 Kenneth
10 RubikZz
8 MichaelErskine
5 Alcuber
4 tertius


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Mats,

could you please include my 34 HTM for FMC?

It may have been missed because it was under some quotes...
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...tition-2011-05&p=526633&viewfull=1#post526633


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 6, 2011)

No internet in New Zealand, not even at cubers houses 

*2x2x2: *7.03 7.34 7.97 6.00 7.86
*3x3x3: *22.30 22.28 19.13 23.15 46.09
*4x4x4: *1:15.90 1:20.97 1:15.31 1:11.13 1:29.19
*5x5x5: *2:09.15 2:13.56 2:11.46 2:15.38 2:03.71
*6x6x6: *3:58.30 4:09.03 4:33.40 4:16.78 3:49.81
*7x7x7: *6:42.18 6:34.78 6:41.46 6:41.02 6:58.21
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF 58,03 1:26.90
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF 4:43.05 5:19.72
*3x3x3 One Handed: *35.56 33.66 33.83 43.13 37.21
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:02.25 58.31 DNF 1:04.00 1:12.31
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:45.81
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *3:48.66
*Magic: *2.43 2.36 2.11 2.34 1.88
*Master Magic: *4.97 5.30 4.55 5.66 5.26
*Clock: *19.93 DNF 18.77 22.27 24.68
*MegaMinx: *3:02.83 2:33.15 3:15.40 2:54.61 2:40.46
*Pyraminx: *18.40 9.36 13.09 17.56 18.76
*Square-1: *53.52 1:24.83 1:07.50 1:30.83 1:15.31


----------



## okayama (Feb 6, 2011)

Is my result of 4x4x4 Blindfolded missing? (entry here)


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 6, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> Tim:s 2-3-4 is probably better?



Sadly, that is the correct time.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry about the delay, now this list is final.

@Cubenovice: yes it probably was the quoting, but it should have worked as
your entry was after the quotes and not within.

@okayama: please add one or two "dns" so the total of results become three (for bld events)
when you don't make three solves.

@AvG: ok, but if you have no internet you won't be able to read this either . Anyway, you're in.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 9, 2011)

THX Mats!


----------

